# what the hell



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

ok first my ipod touch 3g is outdated!
this makes me mad!
who here is also mad at this


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I am also mad that your iPod Touch is outdated.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

I am totally pissed off that your 3G is outdated, i mean Apple, dem bastards.... They even make my 2G out-dayted dawggggg...


-TPCM


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

For the past few years every year has seen new iPods every September, so this was no surprise.
Here is a fact, everything you ever buy will become outdated, sometimes very fast, sometimes it will stay current for a couple or three years.
The cameras, A4 chip, IOS 4,, and screen were also predictable, they wee hinted at by Jobs himself in a recent keynote.
if you got it last week, Id be a little disappointed I hadn't waited, but if you got it months ago, then you should be happy for a couple years.

I have a first gen Touch and am on the line aout getting a new one.
I use it for Movies, Music, web, notes, calendar, photos etc.
While the new features are very cool, I'm not sure how much I would use them, if at all.

To me now, the iPad looks a little outdated with no camera, I was thinking about that, and will put off any purchase of an iPad until next May, then see what the second gen iPad has in store.


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

Things become outdated. That's like getting mad because you can't run Snow Leopard on a Apple IIe.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm confused. I have an iPod third gen (a 10GB model). Still works fine (well I haven't tested it with iTunes 10 but it worked with 9 -- using firewire even!). Its "outdated" but that doesn't stop it from being functional -- or am I missing something here?


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll bet you were happy when your iPod was all shiny new. It too was a "newer, better" replacement for something else. It's called progress. Accept the fact that even when you purchase the latest and greatest that it's really not. There's already something better waiting to take it's place. That's just the way technology works. If you always wait for the next best thing then that's all you'll ever do. Enjoy what you have! 

K


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

You should probably give it to the dog to play with and buy a new gen iPod Touch. I wouldn't dream being seen with such an old, outdated piece of hardware. I am embarrassed for you.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

jayman said:


> You should probably give it to the dog to play with and buy a new gen iPod Touch. I wouldn't dream being seen with such an old, outdated piece of hardware. I am embarrassed for you.


+1.

I gave my old 32GB Touch to my sister who gave it to her kids (ages 8, 5, & 5). They're too young to realize the shame of using an outdated device.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

yes its time to go get a new shiny one  no im not mad i got over it years ago when i found out they update their things every year.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Sadly this will look all too familiar then...

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipad-apple-tablet/89457-owning-apple-product-ipad-comic-edition.html


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a 3G too and Im not mad. You had to know it was going to happen. That's why I buy things like that as soon as they come out- then you have the longest time without it being replaced by a newer model.
I think it would be nice to be able to take videos and have the better screen and faster processor and all that but it's not going to make me sell the one i have now to get it.


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

isnipezunes said:


> ok first my ipod touch 3g is outdated!
> this makes me mad!
> who here is also mad at this




You are being sarcastic right??
Darnit the iPhone 4 makes my CB radio
Outdated!!

Breaker breaker dwayner out.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

minnes said:


> For the past few years every year has seen new iPods every September, so this was no surprise.
> Here is a fact, everything you ever buy will become outdated, sometimes very fast, sometimes it will stay current for a couple or three years.
> The cameras, A4 chip, IOS 4,, and screen were also predictable, they wee hinted at by Jobs himself in a recent keynote.
> if you got it last week, Id be a little disappointed I hadn't waited, but if you got it months ago, then you should be happy for a couple years.
> ...


i didnt get it last week i got it is january


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

isnipezunes said:


> i didnt get it last week i got it is january


Then what's the problem?
Everything gets updated. It's the way of technology.
Enjoy what you have. I'm sure it works fine.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

You have the 3rd gen iPod touch now right? It's working fine? Ok good. Then in all likelihood it will continue to serve you for years to come! Apple products tend to last awhile. But um, watch out for that iPod touch 5th generation this time next year lol!

I bought the "Late 2009" Mac Mini in late May this year, then in June the newer Mini came out. But you know what? I kind of prefer my Mini to the newer one. It has more USB ports than the newer one and I prefer the overall looks of it to the newer one. Same goes for my iPhone 3GS. I prefer the curved back and sides. And I like the volume rocker compared with the 4's separate buttons. So sometimes older can be better!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

this is most unfortunate.

perhaps there's a way to start some sort of online petition to ensure that Apple will never ever release a product until isnipezunes is ready to upgrade?

that surely must be the most reasonable solution.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Any time I start to think something I own is outdated, such as an iPod Touch or iPhone, I just think back to when I was 10 and how mind-blowing this device would have been back then.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

at least you didn't get ripped off, i bought my macbook pro last year with an upgraded HD to 250GB payed $1550.00 including tax's and now the new one that just came out is even better with 4GB ram and cheaper coming in at $1287.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

daniels said:


> at least you didn't get ripped off, i bought my macbook pro last year with an upgraded HD to 250GB payed $1550.00 including tax's and now the new one that just came out is even better with 4GB ram and cheaper coming in at $1287.


Wait - how is this being ripped off? It just means Apple found a way to keep production costs down and so the price reflects that. No one is getting ripped off.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The cheapest MacBook Pro is $1249 + tax...


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

dona83 said:


> The cheapest MacBook Pro is $1249 + tax...


student discount


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

I disagree with people saying you should just buy a new iPod. If it works, what's the problem? No, it's never great to realize the thing you paid 300 bucks for is now obsolete but...that's life and thankfully it's made by Apple so it's not like it's ugly. I'm still using my 1g iPod Touch, it's updated to 2 versions before iOS 4.0...you know before the cut-off. It's fine. You don't have to feel obligated to anyone to get the latest thing. Yeah, it's progress but it's also big business getting people to buy new models. I say do whatever you want and don't be self-concious about it, it's YOUR money.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know why you would call it obsolete in the first place. It isn't the latest and greatest model, true, but it still runs the latest version of iOS, and unless there is a problem with the unit (should be covered under warranty if so), still functions as well as it did before the new iPod Touch was announced. Where is the problem? I don't consider any of my computer equipment to be obsolete until either the latest OS can't be installed on it, or some essential piece of software has hardware requirements beyond what the machine can fulfill, and that sometimes can be handles with a hardware upgrade.

Kostas


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

jayman said:


> You should probably give it to the dog to play with and buy a new gen iPod Touch. I wouldn't dream being seen with such an old, outdated piece of hardware. I am embarrassed for you.


 well all the other kids at my school have the 3g 8gb a.k.a 2nd Gen. 8gb with clunky processors and no multitasking


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

You can never keep up with the Joneses... however, that being said. Apple is notorious for putting out "just enough" of a product to sell like hot cakes knowing perfectly well people wanted more. So they wait a year and put out almost what they wanted but not quite. Then the next year the put out what the first group of people wanted completely but not answering the new requests... and that's how the game is played. If they put out the perfect device, no one would be driven to buy a replacement for years. So they release just above mediocre so you will be always driven to get the newest and nicest.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Apple is notorious for that? Everyone does that. People have to change their outlook. When I buy a kitchen knife, I don't keep tabs on the knife manufacturer and get mad at them when they release a new knife that is 5% sharper and has a nicer handle. No, I accept the fact that the knife works as advertised and I got exactly what I expected when I bought it. Why should a piece of electronics be any different?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

How about this, spend less time worrying about your iPod and who has this and that and worry more about studying so you can learn to write full and coherent sentences. Kids these days....


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

isnipezunes said:


> ok first my ipod touch 3g is outdated!
> this makes me mad!
> who here is also mad at this


You wouldn't happen to be snipez on iPhoneInCanada Forums would you? Just curious. Would certainly explain a lot.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

Asherek said:


> You wouldn't happen to be snipez on iPhoneInCanada Forums would you? Just curious. Would certainly explain a lot.


no im not


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Touche!*



KMPhotos said:


> Wait - how is this being ripped off? It just means Apple found a way to keep production costs down and so the price reflects that. No one is getting ripped off.


Maybe I should feel ripped off. Ten years(?) or more I had spent $7000 for a lousy $$$ B&W printer, !5" CRT monitor and the dreaded Power Computing Mac Clone machine which I can't even remember the MB hard drive and MB memory it had. BUT! Getting it then did put me way ahead of other graphic artist and such so I feel not ripped off even now.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

There is some merit to the sentiment of the original post, and it shouldn`t just be dismissed... of course progress is inevitable and technology improvement is a good thing, but I get what he`s saying... it *does* suck that things get outmoded so quickly.

...think of all the people buying an iPad right now - post Christmas you know that Apple will launch essentially the same models but with cameras to enable Facetime. This does leave people feeling stung.

There needs to be a store like EB Games that has a trade-in policy to enable early adopters to trade in-products and lets laggards buy used technology at a discount.


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

*We*



mac_geek said:


> There is some merit to the sentiment of the original post, and it shouldn`t just be dismissed... of course progress is inevitable and technology improvement is a good thing, but I get what he`s saying... it *does* suck that things get outmoded so quickly.
> 
> ...think of all the people buying an iPad right now - post Christmas you know that Apple will launch essentially the same models but with cameras to enable Facetime. This does leave people feeling stung.
> 
> There needs to be a store like EB Games that has a trade-in policy to enable early adopters to trade in-products and lets laggards buy used technology at a discount.


People can feel whatever they like but its a silly argument. 

I buy a new car I know there will be a new model next year. 

If you buy at new release you will have a year with any apple device for one year. 

I have a 2003 camry and its still good. I have an iPhone 3G and it's still a great phone. 

To be " mad as hell" is immature. " a little dissapointed" maybe


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

my friend lost his ipod


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

isnipezunes said:


> my friend lost his ipod


That sucks..... Now to buy a new one and it will be the coolest on the block for a year.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

ipods are expensive


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

isnipezunes said:


> ipods are expensive


silence can be medicinal


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

isnipezunes said:


> ipods are expensive


Sell him your really old obsolete outdated one


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

hey atleast i dont have the 3g 8gb wich is actually the 2 gen 8 gb


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

isnipezunes said:


> hey atleast i dont have the 3g 8gb wich is actually the 2 gen 8 gb


Dear Sir,

What the hell are you smoking?

Sincerely,
ehMac Members Anon


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

John Clay said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> What the hell are you smoking?
> 
> ...


Plus a million. At least this thread, if nothing else, provides good entertainment.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

John Clay said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> What the hell are you smoking?
> 
> ...


i dont smoke!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

isnipezunes said:


> hey atleast i dont have the 3g 8gb wich is actually the 2 gen 8 gb


hahahahahaha WHAT!?

Did Groovetube start another account?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

mac_geek said:


> There needs to be a store like EB Games that has a trade-in policy to enable early adopters to trade in-products and lets laggards buy used technology at a discount.


Used cell phone stores, ebay, craigslist, ehmac, etc, etc, etc.

There are multiple options for doing this. Why doesn't it happen more? If you are willing to take a hit on your product values and keep shelling out for new, you can do so.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

im not groovetube


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

mac_geek; said:


> ...think of all the people buying an iPad right now - post Christmas you know that Apple will launch essentially the same models but with cameras to enable Facetime. This does leave people feeling stung.


Yeah, I'm going to be pissed I cannot talk to myself on FaceTime or take pictures of myself reading my favourite magazine. I'm furious just thinking about it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Not to mention the fact you can sell your "old" one for almost full price. Your upgrade would cost next to nothing. No, you won't MAKE money like the iPhone, but still... upgrading your ipod for about $50 is not that bad a deal.


----------



## Zen44 (Oct 25, 2010)

Skinner said:


> I'll bet you were happy when your iPod was all shiny new. It too was a "newer, better" replacement for something else. It's called progress. Accept the fact that even when you purchase the latest and greatest that it's really not. There's already something better waiting to take it's place. That's just the way technology works. If you always wait for the next best thing then that's all you'll ever do. Enjoy what you have!
> 
> K


How very true--the same can be applied to life. When something is being built, it already is deteriorating--even though a new house is being built, the new wood is being weathered by air and other elements. The only difference with technology is that the cycle of renewal is much shorter.


----------



## Sarah Hastings (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey, it’s not justified to apply that to life. You cannot just replace everything that you think is worn out, untrendy or only because there is something better and newer out there. Especially you cannot apply it over people, replacing them with the better which you think are better at the time. 
This is all crazy philosophy, everything has its value and worth, the only difference is how you treat things, when they are old. Some people even love their old homes. So I would not say my 3g has lost its worth, it’s only that I can function better over iPhone 4. But I still remember the joy, when I first bought it and cherish its memories, instead of calling it junk. Just because I got a new oneiPhone & iPod Applications Development Company – Zanura


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Sarah Hastings said:


> Hey, it’s not justified to apply that to life. You cannot just replace everything that you think is worn out, untrendy or only because there is something better and newer out there. Especially you cannot apply it over people, replacing them with the better which you think are better at the time.


People do that all the time. They get dumped, divorced, fired, laid off, cut, traded, evicted, etc, etc.


----------



## Zen44 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sarah Hastings said:


> Hey, it’s not justified to apply that to life. You cannot just replace everything that you think is worn out, untrendy or only because there is something better and newer out there. Especially you cannot apply it over people, replacing them with the better which you think are better at the time.
> This is all crazy philosophy, everything has its value and worth, the only difference is how you treat things, when they are old. Some people even love their old homes.


Perhaps I didn't make myself clear--it's not because something gets old that you can't love it anymore, but simply the fact that there is an inherent quality of deterioration with anything that we purchase. Take your iPhone, for example: it once was new, but even when you bought it, the battery inside was beginning to deteriorate. By all means, enjoy your old technolog and your old home, and hold on to it as much as you can, since there's always an environmental impact when we buy new gadgets and houses, but also be aware that what we consider new never remains as such.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

i am only 13 and my iphone is good even though its outdated


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

isnipezunes said:


> i am only 13 and my iphone is good even though its outdated


That explains everything.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Ha.... memories are made of ~*



JCCanuck said:


> Maybe I should feel ripped off. Ten years(?) or more I had spent $7000 for a lousy $$$ B&W printer, !5" CRT monitor and the dreaded Power Computing Mac Clone machine which I can't even remember the MB hard drive and MB memory it had. BUT! Getting it then did put me way ahead of other graphic artist and such so I feel not ripped off even now.


My Power Tower 250 thirteen years ago had a massive TWO GB AV ( because it spun at a 'new' 7200 speed) hard drive, a huge allotment of ram (128mb) and a Twin Turbo graphics card with 8mb of ram.
My nephew who had just graduated with a Computer Science degree in Australia e mailed me to suggest it was 'overkill'!
If I recall correctly it was about $4700 plus more for the 17" Power Computing ( Hitachi) Monitor.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

imobile said:


> My Power Tower 250 thirteen years ago had a massive TWO GB AV ( because it spun at a 'new' 7200 speed) hard drive, a huge allotment of ram (128mb) and a Twin Turbo graphics card with 8mb of ram.
> My nephew who had just graduated with a Computer Science degree in Australia e mailed me to suggest it was 'overkill'!
> If I recall correctly it was about $4700 plus more for the 17" Power Computing ( Hitachi) Monitor.


Every time I think back to the measly (in comparison) computers I have bought in the past, I wonder how come I find the $2500 starting price for the mac pro to be so high. One of my first family computer packages was somewhere handy to $4500 after taxes, and that was a "color" printer that you had to feed the paper thru multiple times for more than one color! 

I guess.. maybe back then the economy hadn't forsaken us yet  (southpark reference  )


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*A most astute observation...*



pcronin said:


> Every time I think back to the measly (in comparison) computers I have bought in the past, I wonder how come I find the $2500 starting price for the mac pro to be so high. One of my first family computer packages was somewhere handy to $4500 after taxes, and that was a "color" printer that you had to feed the paper thru multiple times for more than one color!
> 
> I guess.. maybe back then the economy hadn't forsaken us yet  (southpark reference  )


Here I am, importing into iMovie some 'files' ( MPS as are HD 1080 /60P from a Panasonic) and it is taking forever on a loaded Core i7 iMac with 8GB of ram , after using ClipWrap to put em in a packet (MOV) to get iMovie 11 to accept them as a Quicktime friendly file.
Not complaining re the quality...it is fantastic, 
MobileMe Gallery
but boy it...iMovie11 is so slow!
Then again the refurb IMac was less than 35% cost of that old Power Tower of 1997!
And that wouldn't record 640/480!


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

huh?


----------

